# My new TT amplified



## ninagreen1989 (Jul 1, 2013)

what is the best product to use on this pearl white to make it shine up? and also what does everyone think of this car? cheers nina


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Nina, welcome to the forum
Ask ten people what cleaning products you should use ,you will get ten different answers
The most familiar , dodo, megs, auto glym, all do a good job,it's how they are applied that's the main thing, me personally I would recommend dodo juice products,


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening Nina, nice car, and Welcome.
For white I'd go Werkstat Acrylic kit, or Auto Finesse Tough Coat.
Easy to use, and not too bad price wise...
Polished Bliss do the Werkstat, AF products available all over.


----------



## Banks (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Nina, really nice TT, looks like a beauty, what size are those rims?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice love the amplified black shame you can't get it on the TTS


----------



## ninagreen1989 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banks said:


> Hi Nina, really nice TT, looks like a beauty, what size are those rims?


 they are 19"


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Almost, really almost as nice as mine   

Good choice :wink:


----------



## ninagreen1989 (Jul 1, 2013)

grasmere said:


> Almost, really almost as nice as mine
> 
> Good choice :wink:


 its exacally the same, i have not seen another one driving on the road yet, they are beaut


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ninagreen1989 said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Almost, really almost as nice as mine
> ...


  agreed nina, real beaut 8)


----------

